# Rescuing remainder of Danish Oil tin



## HappyPixie (10 Oct 2015)

I have a one litre tin of Rustins Danish Oil that I'm slowly getting through - it's taken six months so far to use half of it. There are now waxy stalactites hanging from the inside of the lid and morphic lumps of solids growing on the inside of the tin. The oil itself is much less runny when I apply it these days. Is there any way to renovate the remaining oil? Would adding a thinner like white spirit do the job and would it render the oil no longer food safe? Have I just left it too long and should I bin the tin and get another (smaller) tin?

Very frustrating.

Looking forward to your suggestions.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Oct 2015)

I believe this has cropped up before. I would use it for something relatively unimportant like a work bench and get some fresh stuff to use on anything more important. For a few quid, it's not really worth messing something up.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Oct 2015)

A worthwhile tip when using any type of finish is to pour a little out to use and get the lid back on asap. Don't just leave the bottle/can there with the top off, the less air contact the better.


----------



## lurker (16 Oct 2015)

The first thing I do when opening a new tin of Danish oil is to put a large ss nut in it.
Helps stir up the thick stuff that separates out when you give it a good shake.

Not that this helps you much :roll:


----------



## lurker (16 Oct 2015)

I don't think Danish is food safe.
I always use liquid paraffin if I need a food safe finish.


----------



## John15 (16 Oct 2015)

Hi Steve,

I'm not sure what you can do with the old stuff left in the tin but I buy the 250ml amounts and usually manage to use it all before it becomes gooey. 

John


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Oct 2015)

I believe most Danish is food safe - read the label.  I always find a use for old stuff - a work bench, or something that needs protection rather than something cosmetic.


----------



## MIGNAL (20 Oct 2015)

Yes, exclude air as much as possible. Either start to store the tin upside down or drop marbles into the container to take up the space. You can significantly increase the shelf life using such measures. My very first bottle of Tru Oil lasted around 8 months from opening. The contents (half of them) just turned to jelly. My next bottle lasted over two years, almost certainly because I went to the trouble of excluding as much air as possible.


----------

